# need to Bulk Upload 1 million Pics to POD service like zazzle



## heraldics (Jul 2, 2009)

I have about a million graphic files that I need to upload to a service such as Zazzle or Cafepress. Neither of them support bulk upload AND bulk description, title, etc. Zazzle does have a bulk image uploader, but you still have to manually enter the description, category, etc. for each item. It would take me a couple of lifetimes to do 1 million of them. Anyone have any ideas? So far my only idea is to hire a freelance coder to make my own site. But, i'd rather have a fulfillment service dealing with the customers and sending the product. Zazzle would be perfect if they had that capability. I imagine using a .CSV spreadsheet file to send in the Title, Description, Category, etc. after the images are bulk uploaded. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I really don't want to go through the hassle of creating a new website for this from scratch.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Mike and welcome to the forums! Did you notice if Zazzle, or CafePress, or Spreadshirt has a limit on the number of uploaded design? A million graphic files sounds overwhelming, how did you accumulate those large volume of graphic files?


----------



## heraldics (Jul 2, 2009)

Zazzle doesn't have a limit, Cafepress does have a limit. Spreadshirt didn't interest me much. Zazzle would be my perfect choice if they had the capability. We design family coats of arms and have been adding to our graphic collection since 1994. We have had about 10 people working 7 days a week making these graphics. 

Mike


----------



## myk5 (Jul 28, 2008)

Think a bit, a POD service is going to sell to folks that want something. What good is having the designs online if no one buys them? And why would I want to spend good money on a shirt with some other families coat of arms?

If you have all the data in a spreadsheet - you'd be copy and pasting the description. But really, a CSV should be workable. Contact the Zazzle people and tell them what your issue is and what you want to do, it's quite likely someone will be able to accommodate you.


----------



## heraldics (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, they sell quite well. That's not the problem. I already have a Zazzle store with a few thousand of my images and it is VERY successful for me. That is why i'm so eager to get them all uploaded. I have already been in extensive contact with Zazzle. They did upload about 1500 of the images for me, but they wouldn't allow me to do it myself with a CSV spreadsheet file. The images they uploaded however only included the Title and I still had to go into each one and enter a description. Without the Description, they didn't show up well in Google. Also, Zazzle wanted me to do a certain amount of promoting my zazzle products externally of the Zazzle site for them to continue bulk uploading for me. I have quite a few other websites to run and didn't have the time to do what they wanted of me.


----------



## myk5 (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay, my skill sets include web design and Search Engine Optimization.

Promote YOUR website, embed the zazzle sales pages in your website with an html iframe of a website you are already promoting. on that page, give the title some key words, write some paragraphs about the tshirt designs. Use key words specific to your variety of design - there will be less competition for 'heradlic t-shirts' than there would be for 'cool t-shirts' - and the folks looking for heraldic tees are more likely to buy from you.

It shouldn't be too expensive to pay for ad-word promotion if your key words are very specific - and adwords can be very effective. Soon you'll be making more sales and Zazzle will be eager to do more for you.

ask me if you have more questions. 

Tell Zazzle that you need the descriptions and ask they include that or use your database. They are a business too, if you're making money, Zazzle is making more money - and you're the goose laying the golden egg.


----------



## heraldics (Jul 2, 2009)

For me to promote the zazzle pages, I first have to add them. If I have to take that amount of time, I may as well add them to my own website. I was just looking for a quicker way to get them online. I already have my own website that ranks better than my Zazzle store pages. The problem is that it takes a long time to put a million images onto a blank tshirt, then onto a Stein, etc. etc. etc.

I have been doing it, but it takes quite a while. But, it's still quicker than adding names to Zazzle one at a time, and my pages do rank better. I guess I'm just going to have to continue on with that method. 

One of my sites took me about 3 weeks to make. It would have taken me a year with Zazzle uploading one at a time. But, If Zazzle let me bulk upload and use a CSV spreadsheet, I could have done it in one hour.


----------



## myk5 (Jul 28, 2008)

So, the advantage of Zazzle is they handle fulfilment?
On my own, I've considered Zazzle. What stops me is the fact that I think I can make more money printing tees myself.

The issue is unimportant to you, but you may be interested. When you upload a CVS file to your server, you're directly interacting with your business database. Were you to give comparable access to your customers, it would constitute a security breach. As I could pose as a customer and with easy to get scripts, hack that database and mine personal information and credit card numbers thereby.

So, it's not easy or simple for Zazzle to comply.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you have 1,000,000 different images, or do you have 1,000,000 names that go on different options of crests/coats of arms? I personally would be overwhelmed looking through 1,000,000 images to find the right crest/coat. I first would think about whittling that number down. It's quite impressive that you have that many designs, but a customer might be turned off by that. How many pages would that take up on a website?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

heraldics said:


> Zazzle doesn't have a limit, Cafepress does have a limit. Spreadshirt didn't interest me much. Zazzle would be my perfect choice if they had the capability. We design family coats of arms and have been adding to our graphic collection since 1994. We have had about 10 people working 7 days a week making these graphics.
> 
> Mike


You may want to look into PrintFection.com. They have a very tech savvy system and a robust API and may be able to work with your needs.

The founder/CEO is a member of this forum and may be able to help.


----------



## habitforming (Nov 7, 2007)

heraldics said:


> Zazzle does have a bulk image uploader, but you still have to manually enter the description, category, etc. for each item.


 The zazzle bulk uploader DOES support spreadsheet data input upon uploading. Its in your right click menu. You drag in your images and then you export a csv, then you can fill in the csv in whatever way is most convenient for you, and then import that csv file back into the uploader and then click upload and you're done. all QPC'ed content will carry your titles, descriptions, and tags.


----------



## heraldics (Jul 2, 2009)

habitforming.... Thanks for the info. I didn't know about that. What about the category, and the rest of the info that Zazzle needs for each product. If I have to go into each image to specify some kind of setting, then this will not work for me. I need to just upload the images and upload the CSV file and be done. Will this work ?? Have you actually tried it ??

Thanks so much for the info. I'm out of town until the 6th of July, so I can't try it out till then. But, if it works, I definitely owe you a few beers.

Thanks again.


----------



## heraldics (Jul 2, 2009)

It's been over a year since I posted this. I was wondering if anyone has a solution yet ??
You can use the Zazzle Bulk Uploader, along with a CSV file for _filename, title, description_ only. The other fields, such as CATEGORY can't be specified in the CSV file. Therefore, you still need to go into each one and enter the category, etc. This just takes too long for 1 million files. Any other ideas ??


----------



## Akademi (Feb 8, 2011)

Are you able to outsource the work to a data entry provider offshore? 

Alternatively you could put in a plan that at the end of each week all your employees uploaded x amount the the site?
It's still a massive project! But if you break it down into acheivable milestones you might be suprised! 
Also maybe priorities your best/ most successful ones and get them going online first?
Goodluck keen to hear how you go!


----------

